# Nismo steering wheel



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

I know its a long shot but anyone selling a Nismo Italvolanti steering wheel like the one pictured below


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a leather 330f I might let go.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

lightspeed said:


> I have a leather 330f I might let go.


do you have any pics of it?


----------

